# Another race track in 1/24th scale.



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Had an order for a racetrack so I built this one a little different then the last one a few weeks ago,I will deliver it as soon as the Christmas tree comes in for this one.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Another shot


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Hone more


----------

